# Looking for American friends in Portugal



## Itoldacooljoke (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey,

For years I have been visiting the US and I decided to do my masters degree there. I will be leaving soon but I would like to pay back the kindness "New Yorkers" have shown to me while I was confused and lost around the NYC. So if you don't know what to do around Lisbon - Portugal, need advice of any sort, I will be more than glad to meet up and give you a tour around the city. PM me!

Thanks.
Nuno


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

só americanos? como sobre português da Escócia?
just kidding


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

NYC girl here - Porto I'm afraid but how nice of you! People often think New Yorkers are rude, but we're some of the friendliest people on the earth!


----------

